# Coolant 'swishing' sound



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I have been noticing on start up this winter and while the engine is still cold, a 'swishing' or bubbling sound for the first few minutes. I hear this while I'm sitting in the car. I'm not sure why, but my guess is the coolant flowing throughout the system. (maybe I have no clue what I'm talking about).

I am hoping that either a) this is normal, or b) that it has NOTHING to do with the heating core.

Well heck, I still have a warranty so if this is a problem I would want this fixed now. Any ideas?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I got that swishing sound in my 4Runner. I could hear it in the air vents. The first time it did it I needed a head gasket. 5 years ago it did it again and it took a flushing of the heater core to eliminate it. Not to say that is whats going on with your car but that swishing or gurgling sound is what was going on with my Runner.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm. Never heard of that one before, but if you're under warranty _take her in_. Maybe let her cool down before you get the service advisor out to listen...Keep us posted Jon...Rich


----------



## partman (Jan 3, 2009)

it sounds like it might be the coolent in the heater core when the engine is cold the coolent is being bypassed till the termostat opens
so the coolent in the engine and heater core just sits there till the termostate opens and the coolent is circulating.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

partman said:


> it sounds like it might be the coolent in the heater core when the engine is cold the coolent is being bypassed till the termostat opens
> so the coolent in the engine and heater core just sits there till the termostate opens and the coolent is circulating.


Actually when the thermostat is closed or open the coolant will still flow through the heater core equally. The thermostat only controls the coolant flow to the radiator, not necessarily the heater core.


----------



## THEGREAT1 (Dec 27, 2008)

I wouldn't honeslty even worry about it, but since you have the warranty, take her in and see what they say. I am sure it is probalbly nothing serious, I had that sound in an old 96 Chevy Lumina I owned, and had it everyday until she warmed up, and then it went away. It definately is not a head gasket!


----------



## Hank (Jan 6, 2009)

Is your engine overheating? If it ain't overheating you ain't got a head gasket problem. I am betting you need to fill up your coolant and you just have some air bubbles somewhere in your system that need a working out. It ain't nothing you need to worry about, lessen you need some peace of mind. Is this a serious problem? I sure as hell don't think so. Good luck, partner.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hank said:


> Is your engine overheating? If it ain't overheating you ain't got a head gasket problem. I am betting you need to fill up your coolant and you just have some air bubbles somewhere in your system that need a working out. It ain't nothing you need to worry about, lessen you need some peace of mind. Is this a serious problem? I sure as hell don't think so. Good luck, partner.


When I had that sound, the head gasket failed but I did not have an overheating problem. I got to the problem before the coolant got into the engine. The swooshing sound was very loud.


----------



## Hank (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah I am betting you caught her in the nick of time if no coolant got in there, she was probalbly giving in on ya. I just ain't got any reason to suspect this is the problem, the engine is too new, and I have been working on LS2 engines since 04 and I ain't never, and I mean never, seen one with a blown head gasket unless a true hick was driving around like a chicken with his head cut-off. One time I saw myself an 06 corvette with a blown head gasket, and they ain't pretty job for one to be fixen, I can say that much. In a summary of sorts, I hope this ain't the problem for this here fellar!


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

No overheating here. The temp gauge has NEVER gone higher than the normal operating temp in all these 50k plus miles.

I will check the coolant level. If this is good, then I will have to go back to the dealer. I need belts anyhow ($450 for two belts....sheesh. That's with labor, one belt alone is $190 :willy Maybe next week. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hank (Jan 6, 2009)

Glad to have helped out, partner. I have been an Auto mech since I was 14 (Yeah back in 68) and I own my dad's old shop. I really think them damn bubbles are getting ya, an awful sound ain't it?


----------

